# Midwest takes out South Florida!!!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Boca Raton is wrecked!!!
We are in deep water!!!
Seems Booker and his cohorts have picked on me to lay a Midwest style a** whooping.
Photos to follow (once I can scrape myself off the ground).


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't wait to see the extent of the devastation... :ss

Hope you enjoy them! :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Time for the white flag!!!:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

w00t! The Eagle has landed! I repeat, the Eagle has landed!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> w00t! The Eagle has landed! I repeat, the Eagle has landed!


Yahoo!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I would have shipped a box of snow, but it there wasn't any on the ground yet. Now, there's plenty to send your way!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

This is going to be good!!! :mn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

snorts....





poor Carlos... and he just got a new roof.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Simplified said:


> Time for the white flag!!!:ss


:tpd:



Blueface said:


> Boca Raton is wrecked!!!
> We are in deep water!!!
> Seems Booker and his cohorts have picked on me to lay a Midwest style a** whooping.
> Photos to follow (once I can scrape myself off the ground).


Enjoy but it's no where near over. Your can thank TroopLee for this war:gn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

And you can thank all of Booker's Herf Buddies for joining in and having a hell of a time making you Floridians look like sissies!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

well Booker is right, its nowhere NEAR over!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> And you can thank all of Booker's Herf Buddies for joining in and having a hell of a time making you Floridians look like sissies!


:r:r:r



Troop_lee said:


> well Booker is right, its nowhere NEAR over!


Did you just threaten me.:bn


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did you just threaten me.


Why are you Scared??


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Why are you Scared??


Naw I tend not to get scared to easy, altho I do get scared from time to time when a female called and and say we have to talk:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Boca Raton is wrecked!!!
> We are in deep water!!!
> Seems Booker and his cohorts have picked on me to lay a Midwest style a** whooping.
> Photos to follow (once I can scrape myself off the ground).


:r:r Enjoy Carlos!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Naw I tend not to get scared to easy, altho I do get scared from time to time when a female called and and say we have to talk:r


I'm with you there even if that female is my WIFE!:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Finally getting my bearings straight.
Seems I learned yesterday that Florida is under attack.
Seems Bill (Madurofan) is being wrecked also.

Getting ready to load photos.
Will post the other bombs I received when I was out of it, before the "happy" pills.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Seriously,
to say that I was hit hard is an understatement.
Those that have been hit by me or the South Florida Crew, know we don't play nice in sand boxes as we kick up quite a bit of sand.
However, seems that in the Midwest, since sand is not a common thing, they give a whole new meaning to "not playing nice in sand boxes".
They kick up a storm it seems and I was the recipient of a mass attack.
I have heard about militias in the woods up there.

All I can say is a BIG THANKS, followed by a humbling BIG THANKS.
I never thought I would think this, let alone type it, but I think I don't want to piss you guys off, ever. You give hitting hard a new meaning.
Booker, thanks as I undertand you were an instigator.

Big thanks to:
MarkTHS
Icehog3
ZYA-LTR
Sancho
Timbutz2
SmokeJoe
Sailchaser
White97Jimmy

You guys are nuts!!!

Pictures being uploaded now.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It's still not over yet!!!  :mn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> It's still not over yet!!!  :mn


Oh Chit!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Midwest takes out South Florida!!! PHOTOS*

Here is the devastation to put it mildly:



















This is too f...ng funny!!!

Now need to go back and photo and post the first recent devastation from the Texas/Oklahoma area.
That was not pretty either.
Time to give proper thanks to those guys that hit me when my head was of it and couldn't get myself to CS.
I can't thank all enough and I can't express enough how humbled I am.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Oh Chit!!!!


Hey hey now stop all that, I've been around here long enough to know this will lay n the back of your head for a while. Carlos u took care of maurice & myself over a year ago and4that I say thxs 1million times. u guys invited/welcomed us to the shop & treated us like long timr friends. Bill joined us the day b4n south beach 4a BBQ with some of the officers I trained & gave them sime cigars making them feel good as well. u guys r a great group of BOTL's (except alex,andrew&ron).. Triio & Wayner seems like there going2great additions to your fl bombing squad. we just had2show them the midwest aint scared..

Hell this went over so well I might just pick a fight with the west coast crew, socal or what ever u call them (ok I've been drinking & smoking a punch so I know not what I'm saying).....

PS; John Lennon Happy X-Mas (war is over) is the bomb I can't stop playing it, makes the heart warm.... Yall have a safe X-Man & a Good NewYear. Happy Smoking...


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

:tpd:
:ss:ss:ss

Vacuum nice touch!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hahahahahaha Nice touch James! :ss Enjoy!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Wait a minute, those two little bottles had you scraping yourself off the ground? What a featherweight! :r


Nice hit guys :tu


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Carlos, they messed you up.

Excellent bomb fellas. :tu

I got your back Carlos, pass over some of those addys


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Totally devastating!!
:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Geeeze what is CS coming to, picking on a defenseless Cuban.......I LOVE IT!!  Great target guys, enjoy the spoils Carlos, you deserve it bro :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Our pleasure, Carlos! Glad to add North Carolina to your Midwest Assault. :ss
Enjoy those smokes... you guys in FL are A-OK. :tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Our pleasure, Carlos! Glad to add North Carolina to your Midwest Assault. :ss
> Enjoy those smokes... you guys in FL are A-OK. :tu


Enjoy the goods Carlos, another East Coaster(NY) who joined up with the Midwest assault team.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the bomb!

(PS- I waited in a 3 hour line for that vacuum...yes, I'm that crazy!)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Carlos as my daughter would say....

You been *TOTALLY PWNED...

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh Carlos...it ain't over yet!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Oh Carlos...it ain't over yet!!!!


This is now sick!!!
I got a box today from Canada.
Seems Midwest/Canada, all in the same area I guess.
Freaking collaboration with other countries.
I give up.
White flag waiving.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

What an obliteration! 
:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That a beautiful sight


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Midwest/Canada takes out South Florida!!!*

Doesn't end.
I guess I need to change the title to Midwest and Canada as they have enlisted some of the those folks from across the border.
Bastages!:r
Got this in the mail today from DragonMan, to add to the continued destruction.
Thanks Nick. Seems I can't even hide in Canada.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Midwest takes out South Florida!!! PHOTOS*



Blueface said:


> Here is the devastation to put it mildly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Enjoy Carlos, you deserve it!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Blueface said:


> This is now sick!!!
> I got a box today from Canada.
> Seems Midwest/Canada, all in the same area I guess.
> Freaking collaboration with other countries.
> ...


Never Give UP!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Never Give UP!


You heard it from the man himself...its over. We won.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> You heard it from the man himself...its over. We won.


Bastages picked on a person weak at this time, on "happy" pills.
Bullies!!!

They were like freaking lions.
Found the weakest or the sick in the herd and went for the kill.
Picking on the sick.
How low.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Bastages picked on a person weak at this time, on "happy" pills.
> Bullies!!!
> 
> They were like freaking lions.
> ...


Thats how we do, why not hit'em when there down so they can bring them back up.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like they are getting you back and getting you back good.

Great hit....:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats how we do, why not hit'em when there down so they can bring them back up.


NEXT:gn:gn:gn


----------

